
The Case for C++ - johnmurray_io
https://itnext.io/the-case-for-c-4122a5b47130?source=friends_link&sk=ca95e477c339e9504a00791d4d8ef477
======
mikece
If one learns the latest version of Modern C++ how likely is it for one to
then get to work only with modern C++?

